# Leg of boer goat smoke & question



## got14u

Ok I pulled out the hind quarter of Boer goat I was saving to smoke or grind. Well I am going to smoke it later today. I plan on using a greek rub and maybe a little cayenne. Then stuff some garlic cloves in the leg. then smoke with some hickory. My question is what temps should I pull it at..I am really up in the air on the whole thing. My wife doesn't like rare so that is out. I have also thought of finishing it off on the grill at the end....I really am open to any ideas for this. I know it is short notice but we will see if anyone can give me some ideas before i finish later this afternoon. Another thing is I have thought about pulling it and making taquitos with it. we love mexican food. any ways here is a pic of what i got


----------



## the dude abides

I don't have any input on how to cook it as I've never done one.  But just wanted to comment on what a fine looking hunk 'o meat that is.  Good luck with this one!


----------



## rivet

I've never smoked on, I always grill it over mesquite. Check out the forums, you can find 2 of my threads on goat (cabrito).

I would recommend that if you smoke it, take it to 150 or so and then grill it to finish it off. Grilling will give the exterior that nice crunch.

In my opinion, goat needs nothing more than salt and pepper. Never used anything else. Reason is, I think it tastes so dang good no need to add anything to interfere with the barbecued flavor.

Just slice it or chop it or pull it and serve it with hot corn tortillas, salsa, guacample and icey beer, and you'll be set for a feast.

Good luck on whatever method you decide to go with, and don't forget the Q-View!


----------



## got14u

thanks rivet...that is probably what I will do...(finish it on the grill). I also like that crunch. I will let you know how it works with the smoker. I will be using hickory tho. And I will just stick with the greek seasoning and garlic stuffed in some slits. I don't think the cayenne will go good with the seasoning. we shall see. If this works good I am going to buy a couple goats from my aunt and start raising them. I will probably be able to do a trade for processing...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







and "dude abides" I am so jealous i didn't think of that avatar...some day I will have to steal it from you...lol


----------



## fire it up

When it comes to goat Rivet won't stear you wrong, only thing I would do differently is after cooking not shred or chop or anything, just pick that big sob up and eat it caveman style, bare hands and in a loin cloth


----------



## got14u

well I think I'll go back a little farther yet and just eat it buck naked in a tree or a cave...lolhere are some pics of it rubbed, dressed, and stuffed with garlic. I will definitely keep this up dated and let y know if the smoking thing works well with this.


----------



## rivet

Looks great so far...now you got me hungry!


----------



## mballi3011

Do what rivet says when your smoking goat he's "the goat man" or he's the only one that has smoked goat. But he's still the man


----------



## got14u

here is a pic of it at 140...gonna pull it and crisp up on the grill.


----------



## tasunkawitko

that's lookin' REAL good! (bad grammar due to eyes popping out of head and slobber all over keyboard).

only thing i would suggest is, keeping with the "greek" theme, serve it on pitas!


----------



## spike

that is an awesome piece of meat.  Only ever had it once before.


----------



## got14u

thanks everyone for the input and checkin this out...I like that idea witko....thanks
finished pics...it was great...smoked till just over 140 then on to the grill for about30 minutes...high heat at first then slow after it crisped up.


----------



## fire it up

Well I don't know how it tasted but it sure looks delicious!
Another fine smoke, great work


----------



## rivet

You have definitely proven yourself as a master of Cabrito~ that's some beautiful goat you've smoked. So tasty and tender loking I had to call Mrs Rivet over to check out your pics. She loved it!

Hope you got some plated pics 'cause there's some drooling, hungry folks that haven't gotten enough of your Q-View.  Congratulations on your smoke and well-earned points to you!


----------



## got14u

thanks guys it really was a hit sent most of it over to my aunts and uncles so they can try it. they have never had goat but they breed them....I think they will be selling a couple less from now on...and thanks for the points !!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q

It looks good... but I have never eaten goat so as for taste ????


----------



## rivet

If you like gamey flavor such as venison or lamb, you will really like goat. If those flavors are too strong for you, don't bother because goat has a unique and strong meaty taste that folks either love or hate. Never heard of a middle ground opinion.


----------



## got14u

what he said


----------



## alx

Beside Rivet -this is only second time or so i have seen goat cooked.


----------



## larry maddock

HOW MUCH DID THAT LEG O GOAT WEIGH?????


----------



## mgwerks

That's some fine-looking cabrito!  I think you hit it just right, but I gotta agree with Rivet - a little EVOO, salt and pepper is alll I ever used.  As for those wondering about the taste - best I can communicate it is imagine a nice big fat smoked turkey leg like you get at the fair or carnival, and then add in some of the slightly gamey taste of lamb.

I have always told people that if you're at a BBQ and they have cabrito and know how to cook it, you won't eat any other meats once you have tasted it!

I don't know about other stores, but the Restaurant Depot in San Antonio sells whole dressed-out goats!


----------



## rio_grande

OK you guys win I laid out a leg of goat to go into the smoker tomorrow,,, Hope you are happy!!!

By the way goat looks great!!


----------



## alx

Good eats my brother...Get at it....


----------



## got14u

Goat is pretty good if anyone wants to give it a shot. I am not big on it but I had butchered the goat the day before..I needed to get over that smell in my nose for a couple days before eating it..I think it's because we made pancita as well. Any time you get in to the stomach it leaves a nasty taste in my my for quit some time...But it is a mexican delicacy and the wife and family loved it...As for how much the leg weighed I don't really know. The whole goat was around 70lbs if that helps at all.


----------



## bigtrain74

That's a nice hunk of meat there!!! Nice job on this!


----------



## rivet

Yeah, I definitely think it's because of the pancita! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh gawd, if there is anything on this planet that truly gets my gag reflex pumping is the smell of pancita in my nose. It is the only food that has sent me up off the table into the bathroom to throw up. Not the food itself, but that vile up-your-sinus-smell.

Goat is nothing like that and my experience tells me that probably was the reason, especially if you don't like pancita.

I think you are really going to enjoy this, Rio. Give it a good shot with tortillas, salsa, fresh guacamole and chopped cilantro to sprinkle over~ no better feast!


----------



## bigslick

This looks and sounds great.  Love the idea of serving it up with tortillas and all the fixings.
Rivet you mentioned taking it to 150 then finishing on the grill.  Any tips beyond that for pulling it?  Will it pull like a butt or should I expect something different?
This has really got me thinking I need winter gone!
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## gene111

Looks great!!! i've got 3 out in the barn now i know what to do with them if the keep getting out!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## larry maddock

real smoke and q dudes smoke all year long....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





get a goat and make a sacrifice to the one true god...


----------



## rivet

If you want to pull it, after it gets a nice color from the grill, your gonna have to bring it up to near 200. I foile mine after about 165 or so and then keep it off the direct heat, or you can finish it in the oven. It pulls real nice and I'm starting to prefer it that way for tacos and burritos.


----------



## bigslick

I just got contact for a goat guy in the area today.  Will try this as soon as I can get some meat.

lol Larry, I agree, the warmer weather was so I would have company and not be out there alone trying to eat a whole leg o goat!  Smoking this time of year saves a bunch on ice in the Makers!

Godspeed,
bigslick


----------

